# Stupendium's Furry Music Videos



## servomoore (Jul 18, 2020)

Stupendium is a YouTuber who does songs mainly about video games that I recommend. He's done a few on Animal Crossing: New Horizons, and in the latest he's done a touch of fursuiting:






He also kind of did some for his video about Untitled Goose Project: 






I have a soft spot for him since he does his own artwork.


----------

